# Short Stories - James Wood



## rothesian

Posting this on the advice of Davie Tait in the hope it might spark someone's memory.
Have been trying unsuccessfully to track down an author of short stories about trawlers and wartime at sea by the name of James Wood of Elgin who died back in the 60's. He regularly contributed to The Boy's Own Paper, if anyone is old enough to remember it. I know I'm clutching at straws but I'm hoping that anyone with fishing connections in the North East may have heard of him - He regularly went on voyages on the trawlers during the 50's
Many thanks,
Alistair


----------



## joebuckham

*james wood*

hi alistair

try this site for a list of some of his books
http://www.boat-links.com/naut-lit.html
and this one for a browse
http://www.abebooks.co.uk/


----------



## jimmo8

I remember reading a book by called "The Seine Fishers" by James Wood. That was in the 60's. Used to see the man around Elgin where he lived at that time. Maybe the library there could help further.


----------



## rothesian

Many thanks lads
Alistair


----------



## jim andromeda

He used to go to sea with Tommy Gault on the Colline from Lossie


----------



## rothesian

jim andromeda said:


> He used to go to sea with Tommy Gault on the Colline from Lossie


Thanks Jim - I've managed with the help of this thread to get my hands on quite a few of his books and thoroughly enjoying them
Alistair(Thumb)


----------



## pierceroche

*James Wood*

Hello Rothesian 

I have just joined SN so that I can answer your question that came up on Google when I searched for 'James Wood Elgin'.

I won't go on at great length as it's four years since you asked the question and you may well have your answers by now.

Anyway, I am assuming that you are from Rothes as your handle is 'Rothesian'. James Wood was a native of Elgin and wrote many books a lot of which have trawling, sealing and similar themes and backgrounds. He wrote three volumes of autobiography: A Drop of Himself, Beer for Christmas and A Tipple in the Deep. These are easier to find these days than his novels.

Graeme Wilson at the Local Heritage Centre is a very helpful and knowledgeable person and will guide you through their James Wood material:

The Local Heritage Centre for Moray offers a fascinating insight to Moray's history and to ancestry searches.

The Centre is based within the old East End School, Institution Road, Elgin, IV30 1RP.

Photocopier, free internet access and microfilm printer services are also available and a search service can be provided.

Opening hours:
Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday 10.00am - 5.00pm
Tuesday  10.00am - 8.00pm
Saturday 10.00am - 12noon
Closed Wednesday October-March inclusive

Here are some things from their online LIBINDX system:

Surname:

WOOD

Maiden Name:

Forename(s):
JAMES ALEXANDER FRASER "BOY"
Occupation:
INSTRUMENT MECHANIC & REVENUE OFFICER & AUTHOR
Date of Birth:
29 SEP 1918
Place of Birth:
GLENLIVET HOUSE GREYFRIARS STREET ELGIN
Father's Name:
JAMES HENRY WOOD GENTS OUTFITTER
Mother's Name:
MARGARET NICHOLSON
Biography:
SERVED IN SEAFORTH HIGHLANDERS & ROYAL ELECTRICAL & MECHANICAL ENGINEERS LIVED AT 2 GORDON STREET ELGIN WROTE UNDER PSEUDONYM "STUART FRASER"

******

Biography Details
Reference No.:
NM053574
Surname:
WOOD
Forename(s):
JAMES ALEXANDER FRASER "BOY"
Maiden Name:

Occupation:
INSTRUMENT MECHANIC & REVENUE OFFICER & AUTHOR
Date of Birth:
29 SEP 1918
Place of Birth:
GLENLIVET HOUSE GREYFRIARS STREET ELGIN
Father's Name:
JAMES HENRY WOOD GENTS OUTFITTER
Mother's Name:
MARGARET NICHOLSON
Biography:
SERVED IN SEAFORTH HIGHLANDERS & ROYAL ELECTRICAL & MECHANICAL ENGINEERS LIVED AT 2 GORDON STREET ELGIN WROTE UNDER PSEUDONYM "STUART FRASER"

Marriage Details
Spouse's Name:

Date of Marriage:

Place of Marriage:

Married by:

Marriage Narrative:


Death Details
Date of Death:
05 MAR 1984
Age:
65
Headstone Ref:

Place of Death:
2 GORDON STREET ELGIN
Parish Register:

Death Narrative:
DIED FROM A HEART ATTACK CREMATED IN ABERDEEN

Newspaper Articles
Newspaper

Description

Date

Page/Column
COURANT 
publication of 4th novel 
27/11/1957

1/1-5
NS 
completion of 19th novel 
07/04/1973

7/4
NS 
death 
10/03/1984

1/3
NS 
obituary 
10/03/1984

7/4
BH 
exhibition of work at Keith Library 
22/04/1989

2/3-4
BH 
exhibition of work at Keith Library 
22/04/1989

2/3-4

Miscellaneous Articles
Date

Description
Biographies
1921

father's biography in "The Morayshire roll of honour ... 1914-1918" - L 940.467
1963

"Tipple in the deep" by James Wood - LB WOO
1964

"Beer for Christmas" by James Wood - LB WOO
1967

"A drop of himself A distillation in 4 phases" by James Wood - LB WOO
1967

"A drop of himself A distillation in 4 phases" - LB WOO
1968

"A drop of himself" extracted from "Scotland's magazine" Oct 1968 - LMisc692
1987

"James Wood 1918-1984" by G Alistair Campbell - LMisc380
Works By
1954

"Northern mission" - LF
1955

"Great river" - LF
1955

"Golden spirit" contained in "Northern Scot Christmas number" p33-35 - L 079
1956

"The seine fishers" - LF
1956

"The salt of the earth" contained in "Northern Scot Christmas number" p17 - L 079
1957

"The rain islands" - LF
1958

"The shop in Loch Street" - LF
1959

"The sealer" - LF
1960

"The Lisa Bastian" - LF
1960

"The night in George Square" - LF
1962

"Cry of the kestrel" - LF
1964

"Bay of seals" - LF
1964

"Pitgaveny" contained in "Scots Magazine" Apr 1964 p44-52 - LMisc340
1965

"Fire rock" - LF
1965

"Rare summer" - LF
1965

"Uncle Fred" extracted from "Scots magazine" Sep 1965 - LMisc692
1966

"Be thou my judge" - LF
1967

"Moray - hame o' mine" extracted from "Scotland magazine" Apr 1967 - LMisc692
1967

"The Friday run" - LF
1969

"Three blind mice" - LF
1969

"The Brodies" contained in "Scotland's Magazine" Nov 1969 p42-47 - LMisc325
1969

"Loch Maree - a loch for all seasons" extracted from "Scotland's magazine" Dec 1969 - LMisc380
1969

"Sport fishing for beginners" - 799.1 (L WOO)
1970

"Highland gathering" - LF
1970

"On holidays and touring" extracted from "Scotland's magazine" Nov 1970 - LMisc380
1971

"Road to canossa" - LF
1972

"The children of the wilderness" extracted from "Scotland's magazine" vol 68 - LMisc380
1972

"Star witness" - LF
1972

"A black horse running" - LF
1973

"North beat" - LF
1973

"The Uist project" - LF
1975

"North kill" - LF 

************

I hope this is of interest to you.

Go well.

Pierce


----------



## raf1387

Hi,
not wishing to cause any insult but maybe you have mixed up his work with that of Walter Wood who wrote-Men of the North Sea., The Enemy in our midst., North Sea Fishers and Fighters and also Fishermen in Wartime.


----------



## pierceroche

*Can't see the Wood for.......*

Hello raf1387

If your post was addressed to me then I am happy to tell you that I have not mixed up James Wood and Walter Wood. I'd be interested to know why you thought I had.

Pierce


----------



## raf1387

Hello Pierce, my apologies the post was really for Rothesian. I have some of James's books and all of Walter's so it was just a thought.


----------



## pierceroche

Hello raf

I understand your point now ...... and it looks as though you are right. Rothesian has come across James Wood's other books now and enjoyed them despite his mix-up. I was able to find the following connections between Walter Wood and the Boy's Own Papaer:

WOOD, WALTER (1866-1961) (chron.)

* The Flying Squad, (ss) Boy’s Own Paper Jul 1930
* The Pier-Head Jumper, (ss) Boy’s Own Paper Apr 1929
* A Son of the Dogger, (sl) Boy’s Own Paper Mar, Apr, May, Jun, Jul, Aug 1924 

Sorry I didn't understand your point first time round.

Bestest

Pierce


----------



## rothesian

*Thank You*

many thanks for all the info. James Wood enlisted in the Seaforth Highlanders at Fort George along with my father - they remained friends for a long time


----------



## bigislands

Thank You


----------



## IsItSmokoYet

*James 'Boy' Wood*

Interesting, James Wood was a great friend and fishing (poaching) buddy of my grandfather. I have a few signed copies of his books .


----------



## Elgin Quine

*James Wood..Tipple in the Deep*

I am trying to locate a copy of James Wood's Book -Tipple in the Deep. My late Grandfather was in the Seaforth's with him and was a good friend until he died in 1970. My Dad was also a good friend and they all enjoyed many a dram together! I would love to own a copy of this book as there is a mention in it of my late Grandfather. I have tried a few sites but with no luck. If anyone out there has a copy they do not want I would gladly purchase it.


----------



## Kiwipiper

Elgin Quine said:


> *James Wood..Tipple in the Deep*
> 
> I am trying to locate a copy of James Wood's Book -Tipple in the Deep. My late Grandfather was in the Seaforth's with him and was a good friend until he died in 1970. My Dad was also a good friend and they all enjoyed many a dram together! I would love to own a copy of this book as there is a mention in it of my late Grandfather. I have tried a few sites but with no luck. If anyone out there has a copy they do not want I would gladly purchase it.


Hi Elgin Quine,
Appreciate your interest. I've been intrigued by every yarn of James Wood that I have had the good fortune to come across. There're thin on the ground these days unfortunately... I wish a publisher would scoop them up and reprint the lot for us. I have the particular third of his autobiography that you are after and I can completely understand why you _need_ it. I would be delighted to send you mine (its I'm good order) if in return you can send me "The Uist Project". It would entail our both sending a book halfway round the world!
What d'y reckon ?


----------



## Norman Fuggle

Kiwipiper said:


> Hi Elgin Quine,
> Appreciate your interest. I've been intrigued by every yarn of James Wood that I have had the good fortune to come across. There're thin on the ground these days unfortunately... I wish a publisher would scoop them up and reprint the lot for us. I have the particular third of his autobiography that you are after and I can completely understand why you _need_ it. I would be delighted to send you mine (its I'm good order) if in return you can send me "The Uist Project". It would entail our both sending a book halfway round the world!
> What d'y reckon ?


X


Kiwipiper said:


> Hi Elgin Quine,
> Appreciate your interest. I've been intrigued by every yarn of James Wood that I have had the good fortune to come across. There're thin on the ground these days unfortunately... I wish a publisher would scoop them up and reprint the lot for us. I have the particular third of his autobiography that you are after and I can completely understand why you _need_ it. I would be delighted to send you mine (its I'm good order) if in return you can send me "The Uist Project". It would entail our both sending a book halfway round the world!
> What d'y reckon ?


I have just started reading The rain Islands again given to me over 50 years ago set in The Faroe Islands where my mother & grandparent s lived. Took me back to my visits there..


----------



## Norman Fuggle

Was John Wood in the Faroe Islands during the WW2? From The rain Islands he has a sound knowledge of the whale hunt and traditional dance.My father was there where he met my mother and was given this book over 50 years ago.Just reread it and transported me back to staying with my grandparents there. Anyone else got memories of the Faroe Islands?


----------

